# To deck or not to deck?



## asinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, new here to the site and would like to say I enjoy reading about everyones mods, so I have a question. I just purchased a 14ft jon with 48 wide beam, wanting to put a front deck on and wanted to get feedback. Don't know the brand, not a sticker on it anywhere. I know wider is better but this was such a deal I couldn't pass it up. I searched for anyone that has done the decking on this width but didn't find it, or overlooked it. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome asinz,
Thanks for joining!  Can you post up a picture or 2 of your boat? 

From the dimensions you mention, Its seems like it would be no problem.



Jim


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for joining - and posting.

Pics woudl really help, if not yours, then maybe you can Google up one just like it


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome!! 48" beam should be very stable with decking. Like was already stated a picture of two would help with suggestions.


----------



## asinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Pics uploaded to my original post, thanks for the input.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 3, 2008)

Beam size isn't as important as bottom size. Measure it from the transom. I personally would not deck any boat less than 36" bottom width.


----------



## asinz (Feb 3, 2008)

It's 32. I won't be dancing on it, unless I bring in a trophy! Then I guess we will both be in the water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

Deck that bad boy out! I would only deck the front and leave the back open.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 3, 2008)

I would deck it, but I would do like esquired said and leave the back open, I mean your partner doesn't have to be able to flip effectively.


----------



## jackspirko (Feb 3, 2008)

All I can say is I decked mine and it is much nicer now. I kept the mid decks really low. Have a look at my post on my 14 foot jon to get some ideas. Decks don't always have to be high to be functional.


----------



## asinz (Feb 4, 2008)

It will be decked, just not as high in the front. It will be a little different than others I have seen, so as soon as I start I will post pics of progress, at least I hope it can be considered progress.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Feb 4, 2008)

I think thats a good plan. Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## pbw (Feb 4, 2008)

Specs are near my boat watch the video 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYnXMhBb3xI


----------



## asinz (Feb 6, 2008)

Here it is, not as high as I would like it but I hope it will feel a little more stable. The bench seat was cut out into a U shape and then reinforced, the foam that was under that seat will be placed under the deck. Didn't take any pics of the frame below the deck but if anyone wants to see it I can. Will post more pics as I progress.


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow man, That looks awesome!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks Great! Keep up the work and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2008)

It looks like a fish catching machine keep the pictures coming!!!

Wayne


----------



## asinz (Feb 10, 2008)

Got some more done will post pics later today, but on a different subject, has anyone had any dealings with these trailers, 

Safely transport your boat to and from the water. Large back signal lights are easy to use. Light weight for maneuverability.Shipped in three cartons (due to size of components). Width between fenders: 38-1/2".

* Load capacity: 600 lbs.
* Boat length: 12 to 14 ft
* Overall length: 154"
* Overall width: 50"
* Tire size: 4.80" x 8" ID

On sale for $299, regular price $329


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 10, 2008)

I have the same trailer for a jon boat that I own. It came missing several pieces, but when I finally got to the project (after two moves) and ordering or buying the missing pieces it works well. NOTE.... check all the pieces before you have it for 90 days. After 90 days you have to buy any missing pieces. I bought mine from a guy on ebay(came directly from the factory, but I paid him and not harbor freight directly) and reported missing pieces to him and he was going to have them sent to me. He stated they were on back order and we were in the process of moving and then I kept emailing and he quit responding to me. By that time I contacted Harbor Freight directly and found out about the 90 day thing.


----------



## asinz (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres a few more pics, haven't gotten as much done as I would like the transom took a while to replace, hope it works, the rivets were gone as was the wood.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking very good. Your project is coming along very quickly. I especially like what you did with the front deck. I was going to suggest something totally different, but I like what you came up with way better. I am jealous, I need a boat to work on.


----------



## asinz (Feb 11, 2008)

If I find another as cheap as I got this one I'll be doing another one.


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

Asinz,
That is coming along awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

That is gonna be one fine fishing machine when you are done. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some pics of what I have gotten done, not loaded in any order. Still a ways to go!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 9, 2008)

Carpet and paint look great! Nice work! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2008)

That is a sharp looking boat - real nice job and great attention to the details!


----------



## Toulle (Mar 9, 2008)

I think your boat is a Starcraft, as it looks just like mine. Is there a hull identification? Should be one on the outside of the transom, right hand side, and one on the left hand side under that gusset brace at the top. The first few digits should be something like "STRY". 
(sorry to tell you something you probably already know.....)
I say it is a starcraft because the gusset braces, ribs, handles and all that look exactly like mine.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2008)

awesome job man! :beer:


----------



## sccamper (Mar 9, 2008)

Great job. I like the color combo.


----------



## asinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 10, 2008)

I love the clean look that makes it look like it came that way from the factory, yet totally unique. I can't wait to hear how she fishes!


----------



## seaarc (Apr 23, 2008)

Well have you had it out fishin yet? How do you like your lower front deck design? I really like your idea with the lower deck I may have to borrow it :wink: for my rebuild.


----------



## tholdah (Apr 23, 2008)

Really nice...pro job on the carpet.


----------



## asinz (Apr 23, 2008)

Heres some more pics, pretty much finished except for some wiring. In the pics you may notice I took the 11" seat post for the rear and cut it down to 6", gives a little height to the back without being to tall.

Picked up a Tennessee trailer for $175, didn't think that was too bad, Came with new rims and tires plus a spare. Just needs a good sanding and painting, but that will wait I am ready to fish. 

I did take it out last Sunday it did great was just too windy and my son wasn't enjoying that much so we left, but overall I am satisfied. It is not as stable as I would like, but as long as you are aware of what you are in it's not a problem.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 23, 2008)

nice job now go enjoy it and post some fish pictures later.

Dave


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

Agree! It looks good! Lets see some on the water pics :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks really good! 8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Where did y'all go? Lake Acworth? If so, how have the fish been doing over there recently? I haven't been on there since Dec.


----------



## asinz (Apr 24, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Where did y'all go? Lake Acworth? If so, how have the fish been doing over there recently? I haven't been on there since Dec.



We went up to Lathem Reservoir last Sunday didn't stay long, went to Acworth today and caught one dink. I don't know about that place sometimes, my neighbor caught a 10lber out of there a couple years ago. I know there are some big ones in there but sometimes or most of time you can't even buy a bite.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I usually get the latter. You know not to eat anything out of there right? I wouldn't let a fish from there come near my mouth. Kinda makes me wonder if the same pollutant is what is making the largemouth so big.....


----------



## kemical (Apr 27, 2008)

question?? how did u paint your boat??? did u sent to a paintshop? did u use rattle cans? did u use a sprayer/compressor?? im curious, i have the same boat as you do, and i would love a good finish like yours?

thanks


----------



## asinz (Apr 27, 2008)

kemical said:


> question?? how did u paint your boat??? did u sent to a paintshop? did u use rattle cans? did u use a sprayer/compressor?? im curious, i have the same boat as you do, and i would love a good finish like yours?
> 
> thanks



Gave it a light sanding, wiped it down with mineral spirits and then used Krylon Fusion (rattle cans), Olive Green and Khaki.


----------



## tornado (Apr 28, 2008)

I sanded and scraped the old decals off, rattle canned with self etching primer on all bare metal areas, sprayed the red and black and rolled the silver.


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

asinz said:


> Here are some pics of what I have gotten done, not loaded in any order. Still a ways to go!



wow =D> i love what you did to your boat,, did u use tape to cover the boat on the sides to paint khaki on the lip/edge of the boat, how many cans did u use,,lol?? i have a compressor/sprayer i think im going to use,, 2 coats of primer,, and 2 coats of auto paint,,from autozone,, hopefully it will work for boats..


----------



## kemical (Apr 28, 2008)

just looked up Krylon Fusion,, impressive, dont need primer it quotes.. hmm maybe i can spray/rattle can inside of boat,, that nice tan/khaki color were the boat will be exposed(parts not covered in carpet)

thanks


----------



## phased (Apr 28, 2008)

tornado, good job your boat looks great!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome boat! if you ever need a fishing partner, let me know - I'm just up the road in Canton.


----------



## asinz (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, got any places besides Allatoona?


----------



## russ010 (Aug 3, 2008)

I went to Lake Varner last weekend with a guy. They say that is the place in GA for double digit bass, about 850 acres. They say any cast can pull in a dink or a hawg! We were out there right before the front came through, not to mention it was 100 degrees. 

Lathem is not far from Canton - bout 15 min or so. I haven't fished it, but from what I hear it is a quota pond - ton of bass... but not many lunkers.

Shoot me an email sometime - [email protected] I might be able to sneak away.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 3, 2008)

I am just over the hill in Cartersville, so either one of y'all, if you want to head out, I can bring the Yazoo. Just shoot me a PM. I am good for most any weekend and during most school holidays.


----------

